# Fender Atomic-Humbucker?



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello Guys,Any of you got experience with Fender Atomic-Humbucker?
Iam looking to buy a Cyclone with that particular humbucker in the bridge position,and a Tex-mex singlecoil for the neck.Since that how ill be buying the guitar,i dont know if its been modded or come stock this way?
The year is 99,in a nice fiesta red.Thankyou!
-MGM-:smile:


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, I can't comment on the Atomic Humbucker specifically, but I remember trying out a new Cyclone in a store a few years ago (which I liked the look of plus the shorter "Gibson" scale). It may have had a Fender Atomic HB as factory equipment.

I did not like the "balance" between the the neck single coil & the bridge humbucker (which was much louder). I didn't think much of the clean sound of the HB either. The Cyclone was Mexican made & probably used a ceramic magnets in both pups (which most MIM guitars had back then).

If I were buying a used Cyclone now, I'd plan on replacing both pups to get a really great sounding guitar.

That's in contrast to a MIA Lonestar Strat I owned. It had a Seymour Duncan "Pearly Gates" HB at the bridge, which had been "specially voiced"* by SD to blend well with the Texas Special single coil pups in the neck & middle positions. Sound & blend was much better on that Strat.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Thankyou,but i was a little lazy when i post this.I finally get all the info needed on Wikipidia 
-MGM-


----------

